# EEA Family Permit move together



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi, 

Im french citizen and my girlfriend (future wife) is Russian.
After the wedding we want to apply for the EEA Family Permit to move together to UK.

Because Im not living in the UK I want to know if:
1) Can she apply to go with me?
2) We are living with the savings than we did working the last couple of years when we lived in Australia.. should we put than we are self-suficient? I know I shouldnt' give any details of finances and employment, but in the online application design you have to select one of the options that they give you.. which mut i select?
3) What about the accomodation? is Ok an hotel booking?
4) when we lived in Australia my girlfriend try to change her visa status onshore (inside australia)... a big mistake because you couldnt and her application was refused and she was asked to leave... might be a problem with this situation of past? I left Australia with her at that time.. I quit my job and studies to go with her after her refusal... maybe instead of be a problem is a good argument to shoe genuine relationship?

Please help.. because we dont want to have another visa issue.. after our Australian experience.

Regards


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

some help? please!!


----------



## antshiel1970 (Aug 27, 2015)

Sounds very much like you may have more issues than just visa! You cannot come to UK with just a hotel booking, You need to show that you have somewhere to live unless you are just coming for holiday, in which case, a hotel booking is fine. 

Previous visa issues are not supposed to have any bearing on future visa applications, the truth is, they do impact and have a bearing on future visa applications. 

If you are French citizen why not go there, why UK? do you have a job offer in UK?, family, friends, relatives?

Your idea of self sufficient does not mean that you qualify for a UK visa. I as a UK citizen will need to show savings of £62,500.00 to be self sufficient and you want to live in a hotel?

Take a look at the requirements and see if you qualify, I think you may want to reconsider.


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you for your answer antshiel1970...

But I understand that for EEA citizens the rules are differents.. Because the only requirements are to have a genuine relationship (we do have) and no financial requirements.
Muy only concern is about here refusal in Australia.. I know that the UK migration websites and the law says than the ground of refusal are: marriage for convinence, public health and security.

But still I want to know about some experience of people with the same situation than us.. Also I do have my sister living in the UK and one uncle is british citizen.

Probably I will get a job offer, but not sure.. still I guess job offer is not the same as work.. for instance I'm in the category of jobseeker once I will arrive in UK

Thanks


----------



## antshiel1970 (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes the rules are different and this is why I say that I would need £62,500 and not you but I think you may find a little more difficult than just booking a hotel and telling them you are self sufficient. I would do a lot more research before applying for a visa on these grounds but Good luck all the same.


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

Ok I understood.. maybe I wasn't clear.
Now Im self suficient, but our plan in UK is to find a work.. hope in 3 months or we will leave. We have some expirience working in english speaking countries (USA and AUSTRALIA) and both have academic degrees.
Maybe is better this way... declaring that our intetions is to find a work there.
And of course find a place to stay not a hotel.. but to start a hotel is not a bad idea..

Thanks for your help again


----------



## altmosphere (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, 

You don't need to show any proof of financials, yet, in the application form they ask you anyway. However, since you are not in UK yet, your financials are not relevant to your application. Think like that, you might be living in a country which you gain 500£ per month but if it is ok to live in that country, it's really not sth they are or should be interested in.

Another thing I should state, that you don't need to show any address in UK, not even hotel booking, not even flight tickets to show that you'll go there.

EEA Family permit is just an entry clearance visa. It allows you to enter to the country. After that, the hardest part is EEA 2, aka residence card. While your non-European partner/spouse applies for that, at this point they ask your incoming and your address etc.

I had my family permit on september and plan to go to the UK as spouse of EEA citizen on October. You may ask any question to me. I would be glad to help.


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

Thankyou atmosphre..

In the online application you have to select an option of my non-EEA Family employment situation and mine... you have to.. that is the design of website. Should i put Unemployed in both cases?
And then put N/A in the otehr questions like Income, expenses, money give it to another family, etc?

But still Im worry because my intentions are to look for work in the UK.. and because we are both outside of the EU (russia) maybe they want to know how we will fund our trip specially if we declare ourselfs like unemployed..

Kind Regards for ur help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As you are French, UK can't prevent you from entering UK and you can do what you like for 3 months, unless you are a known terrorist suspect or your presence is against public security etc.
They can't deny entry to your wife if you are legally married, except where they suspect it's a marriage of convenience. So all you need is your passport copy (certified by your embassy), original passport or national ID card, your wife's original passport, marriage certificate and a letter from you stating you are going to UK and would request EEA family permit to be issued to your wife so that she can accompany you. You don't need to supply any other details like jobs, finance, accommodation, what you are going to do in UK etc. Just enter N/A. You can select unemployed if you like.


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you Joppa... you are the man.
So I can put N/A in the intentios of travel to the UK.. I should not write Looking for work? what do you recomend?
I will provide more details of our relationship because we got married just a couple of weeks ago... but we have been living together for 2 years.

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just put N/A. They aren't allowed to ask such questions under EU rules but they are there because some applicants need to give more information (e.g. their EEA partner has been in UK longer than 3 months).
Some evidence of genuine relationship will help, such as joint tenancy, joint account etc.


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

thanks joppa... 
we have a joint account in Australia when we lived there... but no money in there.. and also our partnership also in Oz with Apostiles.. plus photos.
I think is alright
thx


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

Also about her refusal in Australia.. of course she needs to put yes to the answer of visa refusal and the one which ask about if she was asked to leave some country.. Both questions have to be answer YES...

Otherwise could get into troubles


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

Joppa another question...

I hold dual citizenship Chilean/French.. In Chile people keep the mother's Last name not in French.
My wedding certificate was done under my Chilean ID.. its mean: contains my Name and two Last Name... should I explain that in my cover Letter... I also want to submit my chilean passport in the list of documents for the application.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't worry about it. They are familiar with Hispanic naming conventions.


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi again..

In the Online form when they ask about "the intentios in the UK" theay are asking to the applicant or to the EEA national?
In this case the intention should be "accompanny my EEA National Family member" or something more specific?

Thank you all of you for the help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Read the form carefully and it should become clear.
The answer is fine.


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks Joppa again.. So I put in the place intend to live in UK N/A.. and in the EEA national part.. ask: Is the UK address given the permanent address of the EEA National? yes or no?
Of course I put NO.. and then I wrote again the addres where Im currently living... 

Thanks so much


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

*Cover Letter*

Thank you all of you guys specialy Joppa... 
We already apply online now we are waiting for the appointment to provide all the documents..
Im pretty stuck with the Cover Letter specially if I need to declare my intentions to find a work and some description about my experience.
Is important or not?

I was thinking just to put: "My intentions is to find a work during 6 months, otherwise we will leave".. thats is our real plan...

Thank you so much


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not needed as you aren't in UK yet.


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

*Cover Letter*



Joppa said:


> Not needed as you aren't in UK yet.


Do you like this letter:

Saint Petersburg, 20th October 2015


To the Entry Clearance Officer:
Dear Sir, Madam,

I, NAME confirm that I am an EEA National from France, Passport N XXXXX, having dual citizenship (

I am writing this letter in order to support my wife’s application for an EEA Family permit.

I understand that an EEA family permit is a form of 'entry clearance' to the UK . It is for nationals of countries outside the European Economic Area who are family members of EEA nationals.

I can confirm that my wife, NAME, citizen of Russia, Passport XXXXXX, is a family member and I, NAME, wish to support my wife's application for an EEA Family Permit in order that we travel together to the UK according with the DIRECTIVE 2004/58/EC.

I understand that I must also be able to produce:
evidence of my nationality: you may find attached the original and a certified copy of my French passport; and also a certified copy of my Chilean passport.
evidence of our marriage: you may find attached our Russian marriage certificate, the original, a copy, and the authenticated translation.
evidence of our relationship: we are recently married, but in a genuine relation uninterrupted since 20 months, living together like married couple since then, you may find attached our Registered Partnership made in Australia, our joint Bank Account information, the form of notification of the foreign citizen's arrival at the place of sojourn for the Russians Authorities when we stayed together in her parents' house during my travel to Russia in 2014 and when we were back in 2015, some receipts and documents sent to the same address and proving that we lived together in Sydney, Australia, our flights tickets, emails and some photos: of our relation, wedding ceremony and reception.


OUR HISTORY IN TWO PARRAGRAPHS


I Understand that I have the right of residence in the UK for a initial period of three months before to become a Qualified Person. I also take the compromise to don’t become a burden on the UK social assistance system. 


I declare that everything provided in this application is truth.
If you need more information please do not hesitate to contact me at my email: [email protected]
Yours sincerely,

MY NAME


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not needed.
Just state you are an EU national, going to UK and would like EEA family permit to be issued to your wife so that she can accompany.
Then attach some evidence of a genuine relationship, such as photos, travel tickets, and Skype logs etc.


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Not needed.
> Just state you are an EU national, going to UK and would like EEA family permit to be issued to your wife so that she can accompany.
> Then attach some evidence of a genuine relationship, such as photos, travel tickets, and Skype logs etc.


Thank you Joppa, 

I think that I asked you before.. but my Marriage certificate says that Im Chilean Citizen. So in the supporting documents together with the original french passport I was thinking to give them a copy of my chilena Passport.. I can not give them the original Because I would be without any documentation while we are waiting for my wife's application in Russia.. and to be without Passport in Russia, beign foreign is not the best idea...
some advices?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe, but it isn't relevant to your application that you also hold Chilean citizenship.


----------



## Je4e (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi, 

I want some help about a EEA Family Permit Refused today.

Im French my wife is Russian.. we applied in St. Petersburg to go together to UK. Since the begining of our application I got a bad feeling about the results.
I will share with you the Decision with my comments:

- "You have not submitted any evidence to confirm that your spouse will be travelling to the UK with you" Thats correct we didn't

- "You have stated that your spouse does not currently reside in the UK and that he is currently employed in Russia I declared myself unemployed, I dont know how the thought im employed in Russia however you have provided no evidences to demostrete this" Of course I didn't declare employment, how to show evidences?

- "You have stated that you are intending to stay in the UK for 6 months. If your sponsor is intending to stay over 3 months he must be a QP or have permanent right of residence I am not satisfied that you have demonstrsted this. How to demonstrated if I'm not in the UK?

- "In addition you stated that you have been in a relationship with your sponsor since march 2014 and that you married october 2015. The only evidences that you provide to confirm your relationship is marriage certificate and a few photographs..."Apart of that we provide: Joint Bank Account, Partnership done it when we were in Australia, Travel tickets togeter, some emails when we were separeted and also two documents proving that I stayed in her place in Russia during 2014 and 2015

Any advices what to do?
I think they didnt want to give her the Visa.. just that


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

Je4e said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want some help about a EEA Family Permit Refused today.
> 
> ...


hi,
can you tell us what happen with you application, did you appeal against this decision

thankssss


----------

